# Ice maker tapped into hot water



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

We found a saddle valve tapped into a hot water pipe during a recent remodel and the client said when they bought the Kenmore fridge new, that was what the directions said to do.

Maybe they were written in Chinese????:laughing:

Ever heard of this?


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> We found a saddle valve tapped into a hot water pipe during a recent remodel and the client said when they bought the Kenmore fridge new, that was what the directions said to do.
> 
> Maybe they were written in Chinese????:laughing:
> 
> Ever heard of this?


No but as I understand it water that has been heated will freeze faster then water that has not.

How this pertains to ice makers I don't know


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Maybe we have all been doing it wrong, we have always hooked up to the cold, G


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought that was done to make the ice cubes clearer...dunno, but I have seen it before


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Thats certainly better than the following:

A customer of mine from a few years ago had their kitchen area renovated to the tune of a $140K.

The "contractor" hired some schmuck who inadvertantly hooked up the kitchen faucet hot supply line to...wait for it....the hot water heating pipe!! Customer goes to use the faucet for the first time and as you can imagine, the water was pretty black. She stopped, called the contractor, who told her it was normal - you just have to clear the lines! Well, she did, emptied the entire system, and the boiler overheated and was toast!
OH, and he also did some gas work - the gas fitter who came to inspect his work found 2 gas leaks in the attic, an unprotected line in the garage, and no trap behind the gas stove. All that and they still paid $140k!!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong, but doesn't hot water cause old solder to release lead? My house was built in the 50's. Pretty sure the solder contained lead. I'll keep mine on the cold water line.:thumbsup:

verified

http://www.mit.edu:8001/people/rjbarbal/SB0/lead.html


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

One should NOT ingest hot water that has been in a tank.


http://everything2.com/title/Never+drink+or+cook+with+hot+tap+water


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

jeffatsquan said:


> No but as I understand it water that has been heated will freeze faster then water that has not.
> 
> How this pertains to ice makers I don't know


 
:blink:so...if i want faster freezing ,i put boiling water in the tray instead of
50 deg water??


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> :blink:so...if i want faster freezing ,i put boiling water in the tray instead of
> 50 deg water??


This is a long standing wives tale. 

There may be something to the clarity of the cubes by using hot water because particulates can precipitate out of a hot liquid better than a cool/cold liquid. Still, I wouldn't hook an ice maker up to the hot line for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

I've seen a few hose bibs plumbed to hot and a toilet too. Thing is the toilet took 2 yrs to discover as it wasn't until a multiflushing bout with food poison did the H/O get to the steamy state

DOOFUSS hacks give us regular hacks a bad name:sad:


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> One should NOT ingest hot water that has been in a tank.
> 
> 
> http://everything2.com/title/Never+drink+or+cook+with+hot+tap+water


A little known fact but important to remember.

Keith


----------

